# Fret miter box



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Just like to see if any body purchased this item from the sellers and also to see what out there. Can't afford stewmac as a hobbyist. Item look a lot like stewmac and it stated that it works with stewmac fret template. Big price difference between these and stewmac. I may have to be the beta testet for these item. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Fret Slotting Miter Box - Cut Fret Slots Smoothly & Efficiently, Sturdy Aluminum | eBay

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought this fret slotting jig a couple years ago and I am very happy with it.

GMC Luthier Tools - FRET SLOTTING MITRE BOX JIG - For fingerboard blanks | eBay

Cheers


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Rudder Bug said:


> I bought this fret slotting jig a couple years ago and I am very happy with it.
> 
> GMC Luthier Tools - FRET SLOTTING MITRE BOX JIG - For fingerboard blanks | eBay
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for info.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty easy to make your own -



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10210331038166244


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

metrick said:


> Fret Slotting Miter Box - Cut Fret Slots Smoothly & Efficiently, Sturdy Aluminum | eBay
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


My ordered of miter box just came in today from link above. High quality product. pretty happy with it. Work well with stewmac template.Cant wait to get start...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

